# Hi from Ohio!!!



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Earlywinefarm said:


> Hi I am from Ohio. I am a member of another forum, but can't get on there anymore due to some technical issues with it. So I am so excited that i found this one!!!! It looks really great! I recognize a lot of names on here from the other forum. Glad to be back on one! I will be introducing some of my horses in another thread.


Welcome! I am an Ohio-er too! Im from Northern Ohio tho =]


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

hi. welcome!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi from Chillicothe, Ohio : )


----------



## Sugarkane (Mar 14, 2010)

howdy from Ga,, Canton Ohio wad too cold for me,,,lol


----------



## Wahoo23829 (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello.


----------



## rtdonell (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello I am new too. Cincinnati ohio here.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello from this tiny town in northern ohio!


----------

